# V for Vendetta



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2006)

Saw it. Despite thinking it looked stupid, it turned out to be a good movie.

Long, but never boring.

Now, the action sequences werent as good as I hoped, but the plot turned out to be complex and the movie just wasn't another action movie.

Is it another Matrix(9/10)? No, but it was a good continuation from the Warner Brothers......

7/10


----------



## Friend (Mar 18, 2006)

I liked it. I liked the music too. It was worthy to see in theatres.


----------



## OtacontheOtaku (Mar 18, 2006)

This movie holds an incredible personal significance for myself. Honestly one of the most powerful movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 18, 2006)

I just got back from seeing it. Simply a brilliant film. 

Much less action and sex scenes then I expected...But it puts the plot and message first before anything.


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 18, 2006)

what is it about? I saw the poster for it, but it didn't look that interesting...


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree


I th eplot and meesage was poweerful like hell.

like the part

"SOMETIMES, BLOWING UP A BUILDING CAN CHANGE THE WORLD"

I mean, WOW.

I saw this in NYC and i was kind of expecting people to boo or something, but to my surprise, when the movie ended, people strated to applause.

Right after i saw the movie, a ran like a comic geek that i'm to Midotown Comics to buy the graphic novel which the movie was based on.

Alan Moore is a God.

And i'm pissed how people and company have treated him.

I'm quite glad that he left the companies he was working for, and went to a new one, wehre he will have cntrol of his properties.

There was a huge scandal between him and the producer of this film


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 18, 2006)

I heared this movie was really good and similar to the matrix part I.  Im gonna see it on imax tomorow, i really hope that this movie does not disapoint, and meets my expectations.


----------



## less (Mar 18, 2006)

Legend of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Alan Moore is a God.


Quoted for truth. Which also goes to explain why I'm scared as hell to see this movie.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 19, 2006)

Alan Moore said he wants nothing to do with this movie.

apparently, he didn't like the way they was being handle


----------



## TenshiOni (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, wow.

I thought this wouldn't be that good. I'm defintily gonna see this now. =]


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2006)

Really? It was good? But it looks sooo bad...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 19, 2006)

lol, i think the mask thing makes it look corny, but it is very powerful film and very true imo.  the action wasn't the big thing in it, but when they had the action it was awesome...i.e. the knife fights.

I had to fill out a survey when i saw the movie, hahah.  same thing happened when i saw batman begins.

I'll say this, being a big matrix fan; it has the same complexity as the trilogy had, more so in the first one.  I'm really glad they made this movie, even if the creator didn't wanna put his name to the film, i think was a mistake..maybe he was afraid of the effect he might incur from the ideas involved.


----------



## Aman (Mar 19, 2006)

I haven't seen it!


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, you can't really blame Alan Moore for not wanting his name on the film. Hollywood has done some fucked up things to him in the past, I mean, did you see "League of Extraordinary Gentlemen"? That's an insult if I ever saw one. 

And the "mask thing" is wicked cool, BTW.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 19, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> lol, i think the mask thing makes it look corny, but it is very powerful film and very true imo.  the action wasn't the big thing in it, but when they had the action it was awesome...i.e. the knife fights.
> 
> I had to fill out a survey when i saw the movie, hahah.  same thing happened when i saw batman begins.
> 
> I'll say this, being a big matrix fan; it has the same complexity as the trilogy had, more so in the first one. * I'm really glad they made this movie, even if the creator didn't wanna put his name to the film, i think was a mistake..maybe he was afraid of the effect he might incur from the ideas involved*.




If you know Alan Moore you will know this is not true. He wouldn't give a darn about what the people think about the way he works. 

He was pissed, because the studio were ruining his masterworks by turning it into stupid movies.

Apparently, he didn't like the way the movie was being handle, like they did to his his other work, "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen". a few year back.

He got tired of the studio making movies on his work that he didn't like they way they were handling ii, that Moore Left, even asking for a public apppology from Joel Silver or whatevr its his name, for trying to sell the movie to the audience by having the name Alan Moore in it.

I don't know why many people are bitching about the mask.

I think that gave the movie an edge, especially when V's entire body was...

I meant, at some point, it remind me, or phathom of the Opera, and Beauty and the Beast.

Yeah, don't ask why.

By i agree with less


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 19, 2006)

Can't wait until I can see it next week! 

Damn you teachers and your bloody reports


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 19, 2006)

go see it, you won't regret it.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

This movie just looked like a crappy ripoff of _1984_ with more explosions and a happy ending. Plus, it got a terrible writeup in Newsweek.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 19, 2006)

a lot of stuff is from 1984, but you can't blame that on anyone really.  did u see it keramachi?  I don't judge till i see a movie or show.  as for newsweek who cares; critics are dicks they never really like stuff a general audience would, i'll listen to a critic but i make final judgement after watching the movie.

and to u "admistrator of the uchihas"  I can understand that; him having bad experiences and such, but i'm guessing you've read the graphic novels so how do u think it did in comparrison?  I know sin city did a good job w/ it being the same as the novels.


----------



## Maes (Mar 19, 2006)

I saw this movie on Friday and I absolutely loved it.  It was well done and certain parts were very moving and powerful.  And past that it was very entertaining.  I found the way V spoke was interesting.  I need to find an audio copy of the the very long alliteration-of-doom speech with all the V words, so I can memorize it.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 19, 2006)

I have to agree this was a very good movie


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 19, 2006)

Some of the famous quotes from the movie:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *People shouldn't be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people.*







*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Remember, remember, the 5th of November...*







*Spoiler*: __ 





> *The only verdict... is vengeance.*


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 19, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> a lot of stuff is from 1984, but you can't blame that on anyone really.  did u see it keramachi?  I don't judge till i see a movie or show.  as for newsweek who cares; critics are dicks they never really like stuff a general audience would, i'll listen to a critic but i make final judgement after watching the movie.
> *
> and to u "admistrator of the uchihas"  I can understand that; him having bad experiences and such, but i'm guessing you've read the graphic novels so how do u think it did in comparrison?  I know sin city did a good job w/ it being the same as the novels.*


*
*

I'm reading it right now

Give me two days


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 19, 2006)

Haku_Taker said:
			
		

> Some of the famous quotes from the movie:




Dude, you forgot

"Sometime, blowing up a building can change the world?"


----------



## Haku_Taker (Mar 19, 2006)

Adminstrator of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> Dude, you forgot
> 
> "Sometime, blowing up a building can change the world?"



hehe. i forgot...


----------



## Chatulio (Mar 19, 2006)

Adminstrator of the Uchihas said:
			
		

> [/B]
> 
> I'm reading it right now
> 
> Give me two days




The comic is awesome though i loved the movie. The only thing i thought that they should preserve  was the ending a bit more IMO.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 19, 2006)

shhh!!!

I still haven't read it!


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 20, 2006)

I really liked the movie. It never felt boring, although I wish it had more action.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 20, 2006)

The quote I keep trying to find is that long speech V said at the beginning, where every other word or so began with the letter V.


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 20, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> The quote I keep trying to find is that long speech V said at the beginning, where every other word or so began with the letter V.



Alliteration. Hmm, I wonder if it's in the comic.


----------



## Aecen (Mar 20, 2006)

I enjoyed it, the shots at the Bush administration were great too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2006)

it was an awesome movie, 8/10, u can relate any part of it to our life today..


----------



## sonnie_skies (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought it was a very moving, relevent film.  I mean, it is what it is, but I enjoyed it immensely.  It's not a masterpiece but it's a great picture.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Mar 20, 2006)

what!!!

kills S_S


----------



## Maes (Mar 21, 2006)

I read that it was originally supposed to be released on November 5th of last year, but they delayed it for some reason or another.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember, remember, the 5th of November, the gunpowder treason and plot.  I know no reason why the gunpowder treason should ever be forgot.


----------



## TheVileOne (Mar 22, 2006)

The movie lacked the fantastic ambiguity and complexity of Alan Moore's original story.  They dumbed it down a ton.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with you, somewhat

I prefer the comic over the movie any day. Not only does it explain more, it's just better. The movie was good, don't get me wrong, and it wasn't necessarily " dumbed down" since a lot of the comic was narrative.


and remember everyone who's "quoting" V, guy fawkes isn't remembered as a  a good person, and they aren't even cool quotes


----------



## TheVileOne (Mar 22, 2006)

spirishman said:
			
		

> I agree with you, somewhat
> 
> I prefer the comic over the movie any day. Not only does it explain more, it's just better. The movie was good, don't get me wrong, and it wasn't necessarily " dumbed down" since a lot of the comic was narrative.



It was very dumbed down.  The government officials weren't 2D caricatures and cartoonish personas meant to evoke similarities in the audience with our current administration.  While they were still madmen, in the original story they were more complex and fleshed out characters.  

For all the bleeding heart liberals that say we should understand criminals, and terrorists more and get into their heads...not much of that for the antagonizing force in this flick.  

Also, the ending which was ridiculously overblown and Hollywood.  That was NOT V For Vendetta.


----------



## spirishman (Mar 22, 2006)

amen, brother. just think how bad it'll be if watchmen manages to get filmed, it'll be ruined.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 22, 2006)

Overall, I thought the movie was fucking great.  On top of that I really like Hugo Weaving and Natalie Portman and they were both great.



			
				Megaharrison said:
			
		

> The quote I keep trying to find is that long speech V said at the beginning, where every other word or so began with the letter V.


 
Yeah, that was a great quote.

*V: "*This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is it vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished, as the once vital voice of the verisimilitude now venerates what they once vilified. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified, and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose vis-?-vis an introduction, and so it is my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V".


----------



## uncanny_sama (Mar 22, 2006)

this looked interesting from the moment i first saw it 
i think ill go check it out


----------



## TheVileOne (Mar 23, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Overall, I thought the movie was fucking great.  On top of that I really like Hugo Weaving and Natalie Portman and they were both great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And let's not forget Natalie Portman's bullshit and ridiculously horrible response:

"Are you like, a crazy person?"

 Hollywood fuckers.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 23, 2006)

I saw this movie yesterday and I still have some questions: What excactly was V's goal? and how was the goverment corrupt?


----------



## Fang (Mar 23, 2006)

I haven't seen this movie yet but I remember seeing a trailer for it over a year and a half ago when I went to see the third Harry Potter movie. Wasn't it delayed till now when it was released?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 23, 2006)

Anti Christ said:
			
		

> I saw this movie yesterday and I still have some questions: What excactly was V's goal? and how was the goverment corrupt?


V was anti corruption and wnated the people to be empowered and feel that the government works for them.  In that movie the people were cowering to the governement.

The goverment was corrupt because they created these terrorist stories, spun the news, fabricated news all with the intent of keeping the people in fear so they will concede to the big governments power.  The plot was complicated , but how did u miss that  ?

Anyway, I'm not a big fan of Natalie portman either, she must be related to some important people, cause she get great roles


----------



## Maes (Mar 23, 2006)

Anti Christ said:
			
		

> I saw this movie yesterday and I still have some questions: What excactly was V's goal? and *how was the goverment corrupt?*



Did you miss how the government was killing people, to the point of almost being considered a genocide?


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 23, 2006)

Anti Christ said:
			
		

> I saw this movie yesterday and I still have some questions: What excactly was V's goal? and how was the goverment corrupt?



  You watched the movie right?

The government was using fear to control its people, lying to its people about current and historical events, killing those who questioned the gov't, and even experimented with biological weapons on their own citizens.  They were also oppressing their people in every sense of the word and using all of this to improve their own lives.

V's goal was to tear down this corrupt government by inciting a rebellion based on the principles that the people should control its government not the other way around.  Very John Locke way of looking at things...


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 23, 2006)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> And let's not forget Natalie Portman's bullshit and ridiculously horrible response:
> 
> "Are you like, a crazy person?"
> 
> Hollywood fuckers.



Well her response was certainly realistic. I mean if a man dressed up in a Guy Fawkes outfit just jumped down from the roof and said that what would you say?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 23, 2006)

natalie portman sucks,, but i would do her


----------



## spirishman (Mar 23, 2006)

who wouldn't? she hot in most of her movies...except star wars 3... she was just fugly in that


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 24, 2006)

Natalie Portman was gave a great performance in The Professional, and she gave a good performance in V.

I really liked the movie, and luved how they made the high chancellor look, the skit with him in that late show was hilarious, but the aftermath though predictable was brutal.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 24, 2006)

she was 10 in the professional righht?.....that skit was funny


----------



## botoman (Mar 27, 2006)

Awesome movie. I liked the story and how it progressed. I especially liked it when V talked.

After the movie, I went out to buy the comic. I'm not done reading it yet, but so far, I'm more partial towards the movie. Perhaps because I saw that first. The graphic novel is amazing, but the only problems I have with reading it is that sometimes I can't distinguish between the male characters.


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 27, 2006)

I scanned the comic and it looked like a lot of reading for a comic book. It is Alan Moore, though.


----------



## Kush P (Mar 27, 2006)

Its a great movie...Alan Moore's a sick writer


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

> "Are you like, a crazy person?"


 I thought it was a bit funny....

Indeed an Excellent movie! I fortunatly enough did not read the comic before going to see it but shall rather read it now, afterwards...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 27, 2006)

is that sharingan V?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 27, 2006)

You are correct.......!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Mar 28, 2006)

I watched it yesterday; pretty good film, though some of my friends complained about the lack of violence.


----------



## Fingon (Mar 28, 2006)

Crappy poster but decent movie overall.
"Ideas are bulletproof" hehe


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 29, 2006)

Probably one of the best movies. The plot was brilliantly carried through, and the acting was absolutely amazing. I'm definitely going to have to read the comics after this.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

Yea, I could not get them in the Manga cult as it shut down, could somone that has DLed them Post here or PM me....... and oni.....


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 29, 2006)

Have any of you guys read the graphic novel? Is it faithful to it? The comic is really good...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I'm going to read the comic soon but you can expect the movie not to live up to your standards form reading the comic, but the movie is excellent....


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 29, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to read the comic soon but you can expect the movie not to live up to your standards form reading the comic, but the movie is excellent....


I see. I'm not expecting the movie to be as great as the comic, but... its impossible not to get curious. 
Anyway, Sin City, for example, was exactly like the comic, I was just wondering if this movie was in this line, or if it was more like an adaptation (it can still be good if it is, though).


----------



## Kaki (Mar 29, 2006)

I think it is a great adaptation, its not inline with sin city accuracy but its a great film to see, worthy of theater veiwing.......


----------



## Atreyu (Mar 31, 2006)

i saw it i liked it
but i really expected more action and fighting!
but they never did say his real name, and i thought they'd show his burned face :<


----------



## Kaki (Mar 31, 2006)

Yea, they had a fight and explostion in the beggining and end and that was it, but they were both fantastic! 
They showed his whole burned body manytimes in the same flashback.....


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 1, 2006)

Those fight scenes were amazing, especially the one at the end. The effects in the amazing were incredibly awesome. I mean, he took out all those guys before even one of them could reload (with exception to that one guy at the end).


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 1, 2006)

Meh! I still haven't seen it. 
Maybe tommorow, I mean, were gonna go see something.
So maybe this movie will get randomly choosen...

-That being said I am an avid reader of mystery and politcal scifi novels, so I will be very critical of this movie, if I see it. I'm assuming this is the genre the movie falls into.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 1, 2006)

Correct; the movie is heavy in political ramifications and the plot largely revolves around a corrupt government and politics. With that, a bit of drama/mystery and action is thrown into the mix.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 1, 2006)

And a wee bit of comedy.....


----------



## slopaque (Apr 1, 2006)

"Remember, remember, the fifth of November"

I absolutely loved the movie. It was just brilliant. I _strongly_ encourage anyone who has not seen it to go see it before it's out of theatres. It is seriously too good to wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 4, 2006)

Alia_Atreides said:
			
		

> Have any of you guys read the graphic novel? Is it faithful to it? The comic is really good...



It's somewhat faithful. I'd recommend reading it, then seeing it.

Personally, it's a great movie, but it's far more political than the novel, which was really more philosophical. The novel is much more morally ambigious, and the reason they turn towards facism is more... honest in the novel. That, and there are many more subplots in the novel.

I prefer the novel by a wide margin, but I'd definitely encourage people to see the movie as well.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 4, 2006)

Justice And Rule said:
			
		

> It's somewhat faithful. I'd recommend reading it, then seeing it.
> 
> Personally, it's a great movie, but it's far more political than the novel, which was really more philosophical. The novel is much more morally ambigious, and the reason they turn towards facism is more... honest in the novel. That, and there are many more subplots in the novel.
> 
> I prefer the novel by a wide margin, but I'd definitely encourage people to see the movie as well.



That's surprising for me considering how philosophical other Wachowski Brothers films tend to be.  Maybe they wanted to try something a little different this time.


----------



## Jones (Apr 4, 2006)

probably one of the best movies i have seen in a long time. the movie was pretty deep. you actually had to read underneath the surface to get the full scope of the movie. i recommend it fully.


----------



## Fang (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I saw this movie this past Saturday night. Was better then I expected. But too much suspense was placed and there was simply not enough fighting or action in this movie.


----------



## akakaminari (Apr 10, 2006)

i love the plot and the action everythig i love this movie


----------



## Kaki (Apr 10, 2006)

I sorta expeccted more action but I did't realy know what it would be like, what I found was very pleasing.....


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 11, 2006)

Finnaly watched. Its cool, but the plot is not so well developed as the in the graphic novel, of course. Worth to be seen, I guess, even more if you didnt read the comics.


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 12, 2006)

100000 times better than the matrix. good acting. good music. amazing storyline. Years best film so far.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 25, 2006)

that was an awsome movie, it had everything: action, story, themes, music and above all it really had me thinking in a different way after i watched it. definatly one of the best movies i have seen in a while


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 25, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> that was an awsome movie, it had everything: action, story, themes, music and above all it really had me thinking in a different way after i watched it. definatly one of the best movies i have seen in a while




You forgot explosions and lesbians.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 26, 2006)

From what you guyz say it sounds like a pretty good movie

I would've watched it but that guy in the mask looked fruity 
so I holded off on watching it

but now I'll get it bootleg and watch it...


----------



## king nothing (Apr 26, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> From what you guyz say it sounds like a pretty good movie
> 
> I would've watched it but that guy in the mask looked fruity
> so I holded off on watching it
> ...


where must you find these bootlegs
i want some


----------



## Alya-Sasuke (Apr 26, 2006)

I've downloaded this movie on my laptop, but i didn't watch it till now.. 

I thought it will be boring,, but i hear good comments about it ^^ so, this encourages me to watch it during this weekend  and then, i'll give my opinion..


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (May 8, 2006)

k1nj5 said:
			
		

> You forgot explosions and lesbians.



yeah the yuri was unnexpected

even my teachers at school really liked the film


----------



## Hyouma (May 8, 2006)

This was the best movie since The Matrix.
It had everything: good story, amazing "hero", cool masks, superb action, plus Natalie Portman.  She's a rising star.


----------



## Mai Shiranui (Jun 18, 2006)

At a glance, V for Vendetta doesn't seem like much, but I had heard through word of mouth that it was good, so I watched it tonight.  I must say, one of the best movies I have seen.  I never read the comics, but I was into it in the 1st half.  There is a lot of subtle and some not-so-subtle foreshadowing of what kind of world we will have in the future.  The movie is about freedom, government, power, conspiracy... all the good stuff you've come to expect from the Wachowski brothers.

I was hoping they wouldn't show Weaving's face...
*Spoiler*: __ 



and I was glad to see they never did.


  I thought the mask itself was somewhat powerful for him to take the role of a character that relies on his voice to put forth his power, probably why Weaving was cast.

At any rate,  if you haven't seen this movie, it is, like the original Matrix, a must-see.


----------



## d0rk (Jun 27, 2006)

I seriously loved the movie. Kickass action~


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 27, 2006)

Wikipedia says:



> Alan Moore, however, distanced himself from the film, as he has with every screen adaptation of his works to date. He ended cooperation with his publisher, DC Comics, after its corporate parent, Warner Bros., failed to retract statements about Moore's supposed endorsement of the movie.[9] After reading the script, Moore remarked that his comic had been "turned into a Bush-era parable by people too timid to set a political satire in their own country.... [This film] is a thwarted and frustrated and largely impotent American liberal fantasy of someone with American liberal values standing up against a state run by neoconservatives ? which is not what [the comic] 'V for Vendetta' was about. It was about fascism, it was about anarchy, it was about [England]." He later adds that if the Wachowskis had wanted to protest what was going on in America, then they should have used a political narrative that spoke directly at America's issues, similar to what Moore had done before with Britain.[10] The film changes the original message by arguably having changed "V" into a freedom fighter instead of an anarchist.



I rather enjoyed the film as a standalone, but don't directly conect the two in my mind, because frankly, the movie was an insult to the novel's intention. I've too much respect for alan moore and the novel to support the fundamental changes made to it as a direct translation from novel to film.

Of course, in issues like this, perspective is always an issue.



> An interview with producer Joel Silver[11] suggests that the change may not have been conscious; he identifies the V of the graphic novel as a clear-cut "superhero...a masked avenger who pretty much saves the world," a simplification that goes against Moore's own statements about V's role in the story. Lloyd, by contrast, embraced the adaptation.[12] A novelization of the film's screenplay was created by comic writer Steve Moore.



That does little but make me think joel silver is a bit of a simpleton, but it is helpful and easier to take as a standalone to know that it was a matter of perspective influence, and not an attempt at marketing appeal.

Fortunately for the film, I love hugo weaving and natalie portman. Weaving as V did quite a bit to ease the difference in portrayal for me.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 27, 2006)

DVD comes out August 1st according to the store FYE. It'll probably have some bonus material in it.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 5, 2006)

omfg i fucking love it, i just got the huge urge to blow up something O_o



*VIVA LA REVOLUCION!!!*


----------



## EXhack (Jul 5, 2006)

...And Death To Smoochie!

I liked the movie, but the comic >>>'d the movie.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 5, 2006)

I loved the movie, to be quite honest. Sure, it's pales in comparisson with the novel, but it was wonderful none the less, much better than the tripe the mainstream cinemas usually play.


----------



## isanon (Jul 5, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> omfg i fucking love it, i just got the huge urge to blow up something



i always have those urges but trust me its dangerus to act on them XD

anyway awsome movie i realy liked the futuristic "hell" they had created and the symbloism in the movie


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 5, 2006)

the movie is fantastic. till the time i watched it, i thought about it as an ordinary movie, but after watching in i loved it. very nice story, nice scenario. 
9/10


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 11, 2006)

isanon said:
			
		

> i always have those urges but trust me its dangerus to act on them XD


aint wrong until ya get caught


----------



## Ram (Jul 11, 2006)

I really liked it. It was enjoyable.


----------



## QuoNina (Jul 11, 2006)

I am getting the 100th post! 

Watched it back in May. It's pretty good. I like the middle part better than the ending. Some parts are emotionally engaging. And V's v talks never get you bored.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, the movie rocked!! I love it!


----------



## Mariia (Oct 20, 2006)

I haven't watched it yet, but I'm going to buy it on DVD maybe this monday. The movie seems to be very interesting.. so definitely can't wait to buy it.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll be sure to remember the 5th of November next year! I just saw this movie, and my God it was great! Didn't know what I was in for. For a while I was dubious about Natalie Portman since I'd only seen her in those awful Star Wars roles. The same was for Hugo Weaving- many of the roles I saw him in(LOTR and Matrix) did little justice for him. But he showed more emotion behind a mask than I've seen him without one. He was BORN to be V. And Natalie redeemed herself bigtime(it wasn't her fault she was given awful dialogue in SW); she was really good. In fact, EVERY one was really good! Eight thumbs up(my family)!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Dec 24, 2006)

THIS MOVIE WAS TOO GENIUS FOR ME.

Loved every moment, just recently saw it.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah? It's great, isn't it? I've never been so entranced, so involved, so into the action and plot devices of a film before! An absolute masterpiece- better than the matrix, since it doesn't have sequels. No sequel could do it justice. Now I'm interested in the graphic novel! Wonder what it's like!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

ive had it for weeks but i havent watched it yet :3


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 25, 2006)

^^Watch it already! 

Best. Movie. Ever.

(opinion may also be influenced due to my "V" tattoo)


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

hmm, i thought there would be more action, but after skimming through it i saw nothing but drama

thats whats holding me back from watching it xP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

True, there isn't too much action. I was kind of disappointed in that regard, but I still loved that movie. Especially the wild things V would say. Such a poet.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

the commericials are deceiving ):


and indeed, _that_ alliteration was quite amusing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you think if I memorized that and could recite it at will, women would like me?


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

LOL i think theyd be amazed but nothing more 


> Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a bygone vexation stands vivified, and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin vanguarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition. The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you and *you may call me V*.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 25, 2006)

Only impressed? 

I thought they would maybe feel a rumbling in their nethers, at the very least! 

Anyway, I love that quote, and I thank you for it. My nethers are certainly rumbling.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 25, 2006)

ah, "impressed".. thats the word i was looking for 


LOL, why would they feel a rumbling in their nethers?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 26, 2006)

Because girls swoon over that sort of monologue. It does something to their chemical balance, down there.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 26, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> hmm, i thought there would be more action, but after skimming through it i saw nothing but drama
> 
> thats whats holding me back from watching it xP



It's definitely not a typical mindless action movie where there's a car chase for 45 minutes (@MatrixReloaded: not that my love for you is gone).
Every action scene is carefully chosen to be of serious consequence and not something stupid inbetween a predictable script.  The story is what the movie is all about.  But you can't call it boring unless you're a Steven Seagal fan.


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 26, 2006)

well i finished watching it, i thought it was a good movie

pretty sick at times, but im not one to complain ;x


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 27, 2006)

innocuous ♥ said:


> well i finished watching it, i thought it was a good movie
> 
> pretty sick at times, but im not one to complain ;x


*checks out ya avy*

joo daim rite!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Dec 27, 2006)

ive been modfuk'd :3


----------



## Delaney (Dec 29, 2006)

Great film, involving complex plot. It's true theres a lack of action but something about the film reminds me of Equilibrium. I was expecting something like the punisher with a roaring rampage of revenge but I was still pleasantly surprised with it.


----------



## myle (Jan 1, 2007)

I have heard a lot of this movie. Is it worthy to watch it?


----------



## Jannoy (Jan 1, 2007)

^ a VERY worthy watch, Myle. It really gets you thinking about society and all that good political BS. 

No really, watch it if you can.


----------



## myle (Jan 1, 2007)

OK, I am going to follow your advice and watch it. I like movies with social content but I was not sure.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 1, 2007)

Got this on DVD for Christmas as my Dad knew that I was interested in seeing it.

Thoroughly enjoyed it. Great film.


----------



## R3DL1NE (Jan 1, 2007)

Indeed. A great movie. So good, i bought it


----------



## Key (Jan 1, 2007)

Good movie, seem like a comic movie.


----------



## Princess_Requiem (Jan 2, 2007)

I think this movie was underrated.... it had a good plot, didn't use sex to sell it and retained a bit of action. I can respect this movie because not only does it make you think alittle bit it also was not sold by a set of tits or a big butt, rather for the actual content of the movie itself and that is rare now a days.


----------



## Spike (Jan 3, 2007)

One of the best movies I've ever. I recommend everybody to see it now! 

Yeah, I agree, it is underrated. It should've been more well recieved.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Jan 6, 2007)

Amen to that! It seems like the media had very bad advertising of it(and if that ain't ironic or what!). I'm sure that people woulda came in droves if it were better publicized.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

...Remember, remember...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 5, 2007)

Remember, remember the Fifth of November, 
The Gunpowder Treason and Plot, 
I know of no reason 
Why Gunpowder Treason 
Should ever be forgot. 

only part I've remembered

also I've read the graphic novel several times, with the exception of Watchmen it's Alan Moore's best work.  Though I've repeatedly been told to see the film it continuosly slips my mind.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 5, 2007)

today is the 5th of November...i have to make a point today to watch the movie...

was there seriously no thread for this????

WOW


ANYWAY...I ACTUALLY HAVE THE SCRIPT FOR THE MOVIE SIGNED AND EVERYTHING!!!!! (not kidding either)


----------



## Hibino (Nov 5, 2007)

Great movie, really..


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 5, 2007)

Never seen the movie, I heard alot of mixed feelings about it but since todays the 5th i'm going to make it my mission to see it


----------



## Hibino (Nov 5, 2007)

5th of november, huh..? Damn, I have 7 days to finish my exam paper!!!! AGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 5, 2007)

Voilà! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition.

The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous. Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V.


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 5, 2007)

I really enjoyed the concept of an alternative future....
the film was fantastic and V was a badass


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 5, 2007)

Fucking badass movie, I feel shameful for not remembering the significance of today's date.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> today is the 5th of November...i have to make a point today to watch the movie...
> 
> was there seriously no thread for this????
> 
> ...


Meh well search feature yielded none.

Holy shit, who signed it? Actors or writers? How much did you spend on it


----------



## Spike (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for reminding me.

I must now watch the movie, of course.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 5, 2007)

Peter said:


> Meh well search feature yielded none.
> 
> Holy shit, who signed it? Actors or writers? How much did you spend on it



i forget..i bought it soon after the movie came out...lets see here...i did post a pic of it a few posts up..

the wachowski brothers
hugo weaving
natalie portman
i think the guy who played the detective...
and 2 others i cant make out


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> i forget..i bought it soon after the movie came out...lets see here...i did post a pic of it a few posts up..
> 
> the wachowski brothers
> hugo weaving
> ...


Duuuuuude. You lucky bastard. 

Hey hey, type us out some excerpts


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 5, 2007)

some excerts



> *Rossiter:* It's Time.
> 
> *Evey:* I'm ready.
> 
> ...



this was a slightly different ending from the movie...



> *Finch:* That music...
> 
> *Evey:* Yes, his music. The first music he played to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah so they added the whole thing of He is my father, he is my mother, etc.


----------



## Ram (Nov 5, 2007)

I saw it for the first time today, just half an hour ago. Awesome film, so well directed and executed. The Houses of Parliament blowing up at the end was great.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 5, 2007)

Peter said:


> Ah so they added the whole thing of He is my father, he is my mother, etc.



apparently so...but the theatrical version was ALOT better than what the scrip has written...cause it seems rather rushed in the scripped


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 5, 2007)

My favorite movie. One of the few that's actually able to bring me to tears (Manly tears) out of the sheer beauty it can muster from it's dialog. And the final scene of the movie gives me chills every time I see it. I know that I'll never forget the 5th of november for the rest of my life.


----------



## MuNaZ (Nov 5, 2007)

Love that movie... no words to describe how good it is


----------



## Hyouma (Nov 5, 2007)

The only original dvd in my collection lol. 

Plus I have a V tattoo (had it before the movie) so that makes the movie even more special to me


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 5, 2007)

Meh, the graphic novel was better. I think the Wachowski brothers/sister have a curse surrounding them.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 5, 2007)

Its definitely in the top 10 of my favorite movies.

The Graphic Novel was very good but I do like the style they made it now. While it was intended as futuristic, the style it was made seemed very much like the old 50's comics. Maybe that was its intent. But imo I just generally like the feel (in terms of art) of the newer comics.


----------



## olaf (Nov 6, 2007)

the graphic novel was *different*, created in different time, so it would be inadequate if the movie was exactly like graphic novel.

My favourite part is when eveeis reading memoir of that actress that was killed, it was really amazing and it really moved me.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 6, 2007)

V is the Agent Smith


----------



## olaf (Nov 6, 2007)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> V is the Agent Smith


oh noes! a spoiler! put it into spoiler tag or I'll report you


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, it is a great movie but not for everyone, some people might not care about the political or social issues the movie is trying to tell.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Nov 6, 2007)

I love V for Vendetta! V is badass! I really like that they turn things around and pretty much make a terrorist good. I heard that it was a bit diffrent in the original comic, though. I have to read that, by the way. Anyway, this movie reminded me of 1984 by George Orwell. Both really experiment with the thought of what can happen if you take something to far. I like movies that makes you think a bit. This one sure put some thoughts in your head. It's really worth watching. V for Vendetta has good acting, good story, yeah, I basically like everything about it.


----------



## scaffer (Nov 6, 2007)

That movie surprised me so much! I'm used to bad transition between movies and comic but this one,was,great!
OH one thing,i didnt  read the comic!-! but i did read the watchmen witch was awesome.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 8, 2007)

this movie was sheer brilliance. i loved every minute of it.

thank god its based on a novel. i would just about die if the Wachoski brothers tried to make a sequel...bleh


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 8, 2007)

Voil?. Alla Vista un umile Veterano del Vaudeville, chiamato a fare le Veci sia della Vittima che del Violento dalle Vicissitudini del fato. Questo Viso non ? Vacuo Vessillo di Vanit?, ma semplice Vestigia della Vox populi, ora Vuota, ora Vana. Tuttavia questa Visita alla Vessazione passata acquista Vigore ed ? Votata alla Vittoria sui Vampiri Virulenti che aprono al Vizio, garanti della Violazione Vessatrice e Vorace della Volont?. L'unico Verdetto ? Vendicarsi? Vendetta? E diventa un Voto non mai Vano poich? il suo Valore e la sua Veridicit? Vendicheranno un giorno coloro che sono Vigili e Virtuosi. In Verit? questa Vichyssoise Verbale Vira Verso il Verboso, quindi permettimi di aggiungere che ? un grande onore per me conoscerti e che puoi chiamarmi V.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 15, 2007)

Luneas said:


> Voilà. Alla Vista un umile Veterano del Vaudeville, chiamato a fare le Veci sia della Vittima che del Violento dalle Vicissitudini del fato. Questo Viso non è Vacuo Vessillo di Vanità, ma semplice Vestigia della Vox populi, ora Vuota, ora Vana. Tuttavia questa Visita alla Vessazione passata acquista Vigore ed è Votata alla Vittoria sui Vampiri Virulenti che aprono al Vizio, garanti della Violazione Vessatrice e Vorace della Volontà. L'unico Verdetto è Vendicarsi… Vendetta… E diventa un Voto non mai Vano poiché il suo Valore e la sua Veridicità Vendicheranno un giorno coloro che sono Vigili e Virtuosi. In Verità questa Vichyssoise Verbale Vira Verso il Verboso, quindi permettimi di aggiungere che è un grande onore per me conoscerti e che puoi chiamarmi V.



Oh dear! It's sounds even gayer tan the original. Lies and slander.


----------



## ~L~ (Nov 15, 2007)

This movie was brillliant. I loved the story it told.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 17, 2007)

mmm I love this movie, my friends and I dressed as V for Halloween last year and the whole day marched down the paths side by side like the movie.

This movie was just so beautifully done to me.  One of my all time favorite movies, I have a poster for it on my wall.


----------



## BlackSpire (Mar 9, 2008)

Now come on you have to admit the film did make you think.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2008)

thats why it sucked i don't like thinking........


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought it was pretty boring. Saw it the other week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought it was pretty good. Saw it the other year.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I am indifferent; I have'nt seen it yet.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's about anything you could want to know
Here's about anything you could want to know

Use search feature


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 9, 2008)

I actually thought that the movie was a poorly done, pretentious yet generic revolutionary plot splashed with overly dramatic cinematography. But, the biggest problems lay in the number of plotholes (i.e. the ending and total lack of realistic resolution), contradictory messages (i.e. thematically promoting anarchy while organizing group efforts) and the dating of the film (i.e. the constant references to the Bush administration). Not to mention the fact that Natalie Portman dropped her accent more times than I can count and relied far too much on her makeup and shaved head to act the part for her rather than actually doing much of anything but the occasional crying scene herself. 

Also, if you've read Moore's graphic novel, then you could see how the story should've been done; because of all the edits and poor choices made by the production team, this movie ended up being yet another lackluster, shallow Hollywood interpretation that screwed up so badly that the original author refused to support the film.

Needless to say, I disagree and think that the movie is highly overrated. It wasn't the worst thing I've ever seen, but it wasn't even close to the deep piece some seem to think it. Mostly, just average fare whose only highlights were the performances by Hugo Weaving, John Hurt and Stephen Fry.


----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 9, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I actually thought that the movie was a poorly done, pretentious yet generic revolutionary plot splashed with overly dramatic cinematography. But, the biggest problems lay in the number of plotholes (i.e. the ending and total lack of realistic resolution), contradictory messages (i.e. thematically promoting anarchy while organizing group efforts) and the dating of the film (i.e. the constant references to the Bush administration). Not to mention the fact that Natalie Portman dropped her accent more times than I can count and relied far too much on her makeup and shaved head to act the part for her rather than actually doing much of anything but the occasional crying scene herself.
> 
> Also, if you've read Moore's graphic novel, then you could see how the story should've been done; because of all the edits and poor choices made by the production team, this movie ended up being yet another lackluster, shallow Hollywood interpretation that screwed up so badly that the original author refused to support the film.
> 
> Needless to say, I disagree and think that the movie is highly overrated. It wasn't the worst thing I've ever seen, but it wasn't even close to the deep piece some seem to think it. Mostly, just average fare whose only highlights were the performances by Hugo Weaving, John Hurt and Stephen Fry.



Hear, Hear!!


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 9, 2008)

I thought it was an okay movie...


----------



## CalRahhh (Mar 9, 2008)

I liked it quite a bit. One of the better movies i've seen recently.


----------



## Cirus (Mar 9, 2008)

It was a good movie that I wouldn't mind seeing again.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2008)

Was too surreal.

I kinda of enjoyed it but was kinda wierded out by it's surrealness.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 9, 2008)

the movie was *BRILLIANT!!*

i actually own a signed autographed script from the set


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2008)

Read the graphic novel. That's a must for fans of the movie.


----------



## Felt (Mar 10, 2008)

Was an alright film, good enough for me to buy the DVD, but not one of my favourite films.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2008)

Kallen said:


> Was an alright film, good enough for me to buy the DVD, but not one of my favourite films.



I bought the Iron-Man animated film over this movie. But I liked how he talked throughout the film.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Read the graphic novel. That's a must for fans of the movie.



Ding ding ding, winner.

Although Portman is a sexy little woman, and the fact that it makes V's mask available for purchase, albeit for a very heavy price, makes some shit up for it. >.>


----------



## Heran (Mar 10, 2008)

Stephen Fry was brilliant in this film!


----------



## Girl I don't care (Mar 12, 2008)

great movie, though not my genre i enjoyed it very much, stylish


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 13, 2008)

I saw it, thought it was good  8/10


----------

